# [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?



## PEG96 (19. April 2011)

*[Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Hi ihr
Mögt ihr Justin Bieber?

Ich jedenfalls net, der ist halt so wie Tokio Hotel vor ein paar Jahren, meine ich, ein Stern der schnell erlischt.

THX für eure Antworten

EDIT Es wäre klasse, wenn ihr eure Meinungen sachlich und konstruktiv begründen könntet.


----------



## computertod (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

bis jetzt eindeutig


----------



## Operator (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Mir geht der Typ aufn Sack^^

Nicht meine musikgeschmack

Das einzige was ich gut finde das er sich nicht bei ner Castingshow melden musst der war schon vorher von youtube bekannt 

naja riesen rummel um nix

achaja 





> Keine drei Haare am Sack schon in Puff schlange stehen


----------



## Westfale_09 (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Wie ich diese Kackbratze hasse. Das ist so ein schmieriger .... Kerl. Bah. 

Einfach nur eingebildet.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Also ich finde die Antwortmöglichkeit "ja, abgrundtief" irgendwie nicht angemessen!
Klar kann man ihn nicht mögen, aber da sollte man wenigstens fähig sein, das nicht abwertend preizugeben!
Ich fürchte, aber dass das zu einem Flame-Thread ausartet!
Ich finde den ganz OK, man muss ihn sich zwar nicht immer antun, aber so schlecht ist er nun auch wieder nicht!


----------



## ghostadmin (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

[X] Der Typ ist mir sowas von egal...


----------



## PEG96 (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Wie kann man denn die umfrage verändern? Sorry für die blöde frage ist aber meine erste.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Du gar nicht.


----------



## Pagz (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Also es gibt ja schon unsinnige Umfragen, aber das hier 

Nur weil ich seine Musik nicht mag, hasse ich ihn deswegen gleich?


----------



## Westfale_09 (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Ich hasse ihn sowohl wegen seiner Musik aber auch wegen seiner Art und Weise wie der Kerl sich aufführt. Das geht echt gar nicht.


----------



## mmayr (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Mann, Kindergarten hier? 
Was hat so ein shice auf PCGHX verloren? 
Geht ins Bravo-Forum Kiddies!


----------



## david430 (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

naja, das thema ist ja nicht in der wasserkühlungssparte oder in der overclocking abteilung, in der man sich auslässt, wer das meiste Trockeneis in der Hose hat

zum thema:

kann ihn gar nicht leiden! es ist mir wirklich ein rätsel, wie solche bubies so erfolgreich werden. zeichen des gesellschaftlichen zerfalls? womöglich. die Leute sollten mal wieder ein bisschen mehr Jazz und Klassik hören!


----------



## Manoloco (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Ozzy hats ganz gut ausgedrückt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0hfg1htnM4


----------



## khepp242 (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Jep, "I like that Answer."...


----------



## Uziflator (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Ihr seit doch alles bloß neidisch 



[X]Ja, abgrundtief.


----------



## refraiser (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Hassen tue ich ich nicht, aber alles andere als mögen. Da hassen aber die einzig mögliche Antwort ist, wenn man ich nicht mag habe ich das mal angekreuzt.


----------



## PEG96 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Denkt euch das Abgrundtief einfach weg.

@irgendeinen MOD könntest du das vll. umändern?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Mögen, nein nicht wirklich. mir sind seine Werke gleichgültig. Da er mir nicht permanent gegenüber sitzt habe ich die Macht des Knopfes. Das Wort Hass finde ich schon deplaziert und sorgt eher für Geflame.


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*



Manoloco schrieb:


> Ozzy hats ganz gut ausgedrückt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0hfg1htnM4


 
Übel Geil


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

All Hate Justin Bieber !!!  Ich hasse ihn aber ich hab geantwortet :Justin Bieber? WTF? Wer ist das? weil man ihn net kennen muss !!!!!


----------



## OctoCore (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Muss man den kennen? 
Wenn doch, warum?
Wenn nicht, warum nicht?
Ich weiß noch nicht einmal, was der so macht, damit das erst mal so bleibt, lese ich auch nicht die Kommentare vor meinem eigenen.  Ich weiß nur, daß ein Individuum mit dem Namen im Showbiz existiert, aber ob das jetzt irgendeine Art von Schauspieler oder Shalala-Trällerer ist, entzieht total meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Hab die Umfrage mal editiert...auch wenn ich den Thread komplett sinnfrei finde.


----------



## Bu11et (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*



Mehr brauch ich dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## Schulkind (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

So ein Schmarn diese Umfrage 

Klar dass JB bei einem Forum, welches überwiegend von jungen Männern / Jungs benutzt wird auf eine negative Resonanz stößt...


----------



## PEG96 (22. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Man kann seine Meinung ja auch konstruktiv begründen


----------



## MasterFreak (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Haha das muss nicht sein das es auf negative "Resonanz" stößt !!! Aber es ist überwiegend der Fall
Aber ich mag ihr net


----------



## Schulkind (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Naja allein schon wie du die ursprünglichen Fragen gestaltet hast.
Ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr an den genauen Wortlaut errinnern, jedoch fiel es mir schwer keinen ironisierenden Unterton bei der Auswahlmöglichkeit pro JB herauszulesen.


----------



## PEG96 (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Ob da ein ironischer Unterton drinnen ist, kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Wenn man ihn mag ist das doch nicht schlimm/peinlich oder so, ich finde es vollkommen in Ordnung. Jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack, ich mag bspw LP und ein anderer hasst LP.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Ob da ein ironischer Unterton drinnen ist, kann ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
> Wenn man ihn mag ist das doch nicht schlimm/peinlich oder so, ich finde es vollkommen in Ordnung. Jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack, ich mag bspw LP und ein anderer hasst LP.


 
natürlich wäre es peinlich als Sitzpinkler oder Karusselbremser geoutet zu werden. Gott sei Dank haben die Geräte ja Knöpfe wo man umschalten / ausschalten kann, sonst käme mancher wahrscheinlich doch auf die Idee einen Knüppeltag zu veranstalten


----------



## iceman650 (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Hab einfach mal "Geht so" angekreuzt, da mir der Typ komplett am Arsch vorbei geht.
Von mir aus kann der Typ machen, was er will, solang ich nicht gezwungen werde seine Musik zu hören.
Meinungsfreiheit FTW.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Hab einfach mal "Geht so" angekreuzt, da mir der Typ komplett am Arsch vorbei geht.
> Von mir aus kann der Typ machen, was er will, solang ich nicht gezwungen werde seine Musik zu hören.
> Meinungsfreiheit FTW.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
/sign

Von einem Musiker, dessen Musik man einfach nicht hört, zu sagen, dass man ihn hasst finde ich schon sehr grenzwertig.
Soll doch jeder hören was er will.


----------



## Manoloco (23. April 2011)

Das problem ist, die sind als groupies derart eingeschossen
auf ihren star, dass sie sämtliche wirklich höhrenswerten Acts schlicht verpassen. Aber wir waren doch alle mal teens  Wenn ich an meine jüngere sister und kellyfamily denke *graus*. Sie ist heute geheilt!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Der ist so cool so will ich auch mal werden


----------



## Rinkadink (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

popmusik ist uninteressant und schlecht. egal ob ein bieber singt, die black eyed peas time of my life covern oder jason derulo seine stimme durchn vocoder prescht. wer popmusik hört, hat die bravo und die wendy abonniert und hat noch keine haare am sack. sämtliche sendefrequenzen die man im ukw radio empfangen kann haben nicht das geringste mit guter musik zu tun. popmusik war schon immer schlecht, ist schlecht und wird immer schlecht sein!


----------



## Manoloco (23. April 2011)

Die aussage ist mir zu pauschal. Ich höre auch lieber FM4 (alt.austria sender) als DRS3. Aber es gibt viel eingängiges zeugs im pop-genre, das gut ins ohr geht und auch bleibt. Ich glaube an die one-hit-wonder und liebe sie! Nur rechtfertigen diese kein komplettes album, wie sie im pop üblich sind.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*



Rinkadink schrieb:


> popmusik ist uninteressant und schlecht. egal ob ein bieber singt, die black eyed peas time of my life covern oder jason derulo seine stimme durchn vocoder prescht. wer popmusik hört, hat die bravo und die wendy abonniert und hat noch keine haare am sack. sämtliche sendefrequenzen die man im ukw radio empfangen kann haben nicht das geringste mit guter musik zu tun. popmusik war schon immer schlecht, ist schlecht und wird immer schlecht sein!


 
Naja kann man von jeder Musik sagen, aber recht hast du indes das Popmusik meistens aus nur um Geld zu machen gemacht wird, richtige Musiker leben die Musik!

Justin Bieber hat noch nicht mal seinen Stimmbruch gehabt, abgesehen davon das er irgendwie komisch aussieht naja, braucht ja überall einen LowBob 

Der hat sogar vor kameras seiner Mutter angerufen um zu fragen ob er sich ein Spielzeug kaufen darf für 25 Euro, sorry aber haha

Wenn er nicht Justin heissen würde sondern Fritz wäre er wohl nicht bekannt geworden... so einfach läuft die Welt heutzutage


----------



## david430 (23. April 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=75nDvFSHCBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das würde mir zu denken geben. ich frage mich, was der für ne schulbildung erfahren hat, wenns überhaupt eine gab...


----------



## lu89 (30. April 2011)

[X] Geht mir am A**** vorbei. Ich höre ihn nicht und damit ist gut.


----------



## Leopardgecko (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

[x] _Justin Bieber? WTF? Wer ist das?
Hab ich was wichtiges verpasst, muß man den kennen?
Aufgrund meines fortgeschrittenen Alters bin ich in der Teenieszene nicht mehr auf dem laufenden... 
_


----------



## stefan.net82 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

(X) Kenne ihn nicht.


----------



## jensi251 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Der typ ist mir komplett egal.


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Der nervt einfach. Aber ganz ehrlich ich hät so was von nix dagegen mit dem zu tauschen, auch wenn mich das ganze Internet dann für schwul halten würde hät ich wenigstens Asche


----------



## Toby34 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

und wie der nervt! -.-


----------



## Dyn@moFan (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Ich halte es wie ozzy: Who the **** is Justin Bieber?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Der kleine Bengel ist halt voll der Bieber, mehr kann ich nicht sagen über ihn.


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Ich beachte den gar nicht weiter. Die Kiddies scheinen ihn zu mögen. Aber Erwachsene wohl eher ignorieren.


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mögen, nein nicht wirklich. mir sind seine Werke gleichgültig. Da er mir nicht permanent gegenüber sitzt habe ich die Macht des Knopfes. Das Wort Hass finde ich schon deplaziert und sorgt eher für Geflame.


 
Kann ich so nur unterstreichen. Wer seine Zeit damit verbringt, irgendwelche Popstars zu "hassen", sollte sich wirklich mal ernsthaft Gedanken über den Sinn und Zweck seiner Existenz machen. Oder zwingt euch jemand, seine Musik zu hören und Poster von ihm über seinem Bett aufzuhängen? Eben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Warum hassen, muß doch jeder selber wissen was ihm gefählt. Meine Musik richtung ist es nicht und somit läuft bei mir sowas nicht


----------



## acefire08 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Justin Bieber =


----------



## JimJuggy (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Ich finde es generell nicht gut, wenn irgendwas gehypt wird, sowohl für als auch gegen Justin Bieber. Habe aber auch noch nie ein Lied von ihm gehört und will es eigentlich auch nicht. Ansonsten wird ihn wohl kaum jemand hier persönlich kennen, daher wäre "hassen" in  jedem Fall zu viel gesagt. Imho gibt es aber genug Musiker und so furchtbar talentiert sind die meisten auch nicht.


----------



## Kaktus (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

[X] Uninteressantes Kind
Gehyptes Kind das weder textlich noch musikalisch was kann und dazu ein Verhalten an den Tag legt das schlichtweg peinlich und überheblich ist. Eben Musik für Kinder.


----------



## Lyr1x (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

/sign - [X] Uninteressantes Kind

Der Typ ist Eingebildet und hat nix aufm Kasten! Soll er doch mit seinen 10-jährigen Fans Spaß haben...


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Mai 2011)

Dyn@moFan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte es wie ozzy: Who the **** is Justin Bieber?



Genau meine Meinung ^^


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*



Dyn@moFan schrieb:


> Ich halte es wie ozzy: Who the **** is Justin Bieber?


Na ehrlich mal...

Aber so ist das wenn man kein TV mehr guckt. Und wenn man dann an einem Schaufenster stehen bleibt und sieht ein Poster mit Justin Bieber drauf...
Tja, die Zeit bleibt nicht stehen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Der sieht nem Bieber ähnlich


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

ganz ehrlich, ich find den sack reis der umfällt interessanter als diese ganzen komischen gecasteten teenie stars die dann nach erreichen der volljährigkeit ihr vermögen (bis auf ein paar ausnahmen) für drogen, anwälte weil die verwandten noch was wollen etc.... rauskloppen, ausserdem steh ich auf andere sachen als einheits schmuse pop wo man nach gehör nicht unterscheiden kann obs nu vonnem mädel oder num jungen gesunden wurde


----------



## Singler (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcTLJ692F70


----------



## Patze (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Ich hasse ihn schon fast. Primitive Scheißmusik, wie sie heute fast nur noch produziert wird . Die richtig Musik bzw. die wahren Musiker (-Gruppen) sind für mich Jeff Beck, Mark Knopfer, Eric Clapton und DAVID GILMOUR, Coldplay, Phil Collins, Michael Buble, Michael Jackson, Paul McCartney, Genesis und PINK FLOYD....

Das ist echte Musik:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9s840YDYnc?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4kgBpgoQaU?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qaf00CRAXWM?hd=1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgXSomPE_FY


Was sind das übrigens bitte für Auswahlmöglichkeiten???  Da fehlt doch was: Nein, ich mag "seine" Musik (überhaupt) nicht!


----------



## SuRReal (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Wie wäre es mit einer Option "mir egal" ?


----------



## Star_KillA (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

soz4HATE !


----------



## Sod (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

WTF wer ist Justin Bieber


----------



## ShowNo (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

jaja war eigtl klar dass das so eindeutig ausfällt


----------



## biohaufen (4. September 2011)

acefire08 schrieb:
			
		

> Justin Bieber =



Genau so sehe ich das xD


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Der ist mir egal. Er singt nicht meine Musikrichtung. 
Aber er hat  was erreicht.


----------



## Jan565 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

[X] Wer ist Justin Bieber?

Auf jeden Fall kein Metal oder Trance, also nicht mein Fall


----------



## KillerCroc (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

[X] Justin Bieber? WTF? Wer ist das?


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

Justin Biber ist nicht meine Generation und ich kann mit diesem Pseudogesinge einfach nichts anfangen.


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

der Typ ist mir so egal  würde man nicht so sehr haten wäre er nicht halb so "berühmt" Naja, man kann halt auch mit ******* Geld machen ^^


----------



## der_yappi (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> [X] Der Typ ist mir sowas von egal...



[x] Hab das quiekende Meerschweinchen auf IGNORE bei mir im Kopf gesetzt


----------



## Sasori (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage}Mögt/hasst ihr Justin Bieber?*

ich kann den kleinen nich ausstehen, bekomme davon Ohrenbluten, ob das so gesund ist? Ansonsten, ist er ein Arroganter "Mann" und so kommerzgeile kleine P.... kann ich einfach nicht ausstehen.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Ignorieren ist m.M.n. die beste Methode


----------

